

Show HN: A Raspberry Pi + NodeJS-powered talking robot head - beebs93
http://tweettospeak.sugarcrisp.ca/

======
beebs93
My (with the help of a couple other geeks) first attempt to combine a
Raspberry Pi device to a custom-made robot all powered with a NodeJS server as
a go-between.

------
labwire
This is so rad.

